# Memories of a long and low ol' friend.....



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty's pictures of Willow have caused me to go looking thru my pictures of our basset...these arent very good(most were taken with my Mum's blackberry back in '07/'08)....but they are all I have on my computer of our 3 dogs growing up(well I have more of Beauregard...but not of CB.)


This was Clara Belle(Miss Clara Belle So-Low, 1995 Basset Hound) she was my brother's dog...bought for my Mum for Mother's Day '95, she came home with us at 9 weeks old...that MD weekend...by August 22nd of that year(my Brother's bday) she was 100% HIS dog!!:smile:

These are all from when she was 11-12, she had cancerous tumors...and passed away just before xmas '07.



















She was best friend's with my sister's Lhasa:










She was a wise ol' soul...




























I loved her as if she was my own dog.....I miss her to this day and wish with all my heart that I could have been there to say my good byes to her!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She was GORGEOUS! I bet you miss those big ole floppy ears like nothing else.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I love the photo of the side view of her face.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Always makes me sad...but happy at the same time. What a good ol'girl. 

Its odd how when I hear stories like this is makes me want to cry... but then if you put a human in the dogs spot I don't feel much.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> She was GORGEOUS! I bet you miss those big ole floppy ears like nothing else.


Thank you Caty...oh yes, I SO VERY much do!!!

You can ask both Tif and Jess...when ever I see either Jess's Buck or Tif's BF's AJax I just HAVE to touch their ears!!



xellil said:


> I love the photo of the side view of her face.


I love that one of her...although it makes her look older then she was....she looks so regal!

(She wouldnt have had that lump had she not hated her crate with a passion not known to man when she was younger!!:wink: :tongue



chewice said:


> Always makes me sad...but happy at the same time. What a good ol'girl.
> 
> Its odd how when I hear stories like this is makes me want to cry... but then if you put a human in the dogs spot I don't feel much.


Thank you....yes I agree....I cry every time I think of her....humans...eh...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm the same way with humans... unless it's children. I think, for me, it's the innocence of children and animals.

Abi, I do know how you feel. I wasn't there to say goodbye to Hoss. All I got was a text: "We're putting Hoss down in an hour".


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Her face is just precious.
She looks like she was a real sweetheart.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> You can ask both Tif and Jess...when ever I see either Jess's Buck or Tif's BF's AJax I just HAVE to touch their ears!!


And tell me how he smells like hound lol. 
I still remember how sad you were when your parents told you. It was a sad day for sure.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, I love old dogs and their white, wise faces. They are just the best, the absolute perfect dog. I'm sorry you weren't able to say goodbye to her. She must have been really special to have left such a big hole in your heart. <3


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I think we should start a thread stating something like..."To All The Dogs We Loved Before"....maybe could even be a sticky for a memorial to all those that have passed.

Clara was a precious one with her lovable face and adorable ears....


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok working on a thread for just that...here's to all our past LOVES...furbabies that is


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Her face is just precious.
> She looks like she was a real sweetheart.


Thank you Janet!
She was a sweetie...everyone who met her loved her...even the poor groomer who she freaked out by screaming bloody murder when she went to cut her nails just because she loved her!!LOL (She was a little bit of a butt when it came to that, I had a special way I did it...and it was the only way that worked!haha:tongue



Huginn said:


> And tell me how he smells like hound lol.
> I still remember how sad you were when your parents told you. It was a sad day for sure.


HAHA, yup...and you always say "Ya..I know!!"LOL

And yes....I remember coming and telling you, I think the worst part was that I had already bought and was just getting ready to ship out their Christmas presents!!:frown:




MollyWoppy said:


> Awww, I love old dogs and their white, wise faces. They are just the best, the absolute perfect dog. I'm sorry you weren't able to say goodbye to her. She must have been really special to have left such a big hole in your heart. <3


Thank you!!:hug:

Yes, she was a sweetie! At 3 my dad was fed up with her and had found a Basset breeder/trainer who REALLY wanted her....my brother was heart broken and begged me to "Do something!" I worked with both of them(at 10 years old) while my Dad worked all week. By the end of the week she was a different dog(She would tell us when she wanted out, and was over all just happy and semi-willing to please!!:tongue....and I was in love with her!!

My brother still doesnt have another dog...before my Mum got Jazzy he had the chance to get a dog.....but he still cant......but she is why I have my Dixi-Hound...I NEEDED another hound dog!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a sweetheart! I just love her face...and eyes. There is just something about seniors, they are so very special! Thanks for sharing those old photos! :smile:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> My brother still doesnt have another dog...before my Mum got Jazzy he had the chance to get a dog.....but he still cant......but she is why I have my Dixi-Hound...I NEEDED another hound dog!!


He'll get there. It took me ten years to be able to handle getting another dog after Texy passed.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

How cute is she. Now It got me wanting to get out old photo's and do a little scanning, that is if I can figure that out. I can't remember did she have cancer?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Herzo said:


> How cute is she. Now It got me wanting to get out old photo's and do a little scanning, that is if I can figure that out. I can't remember did she have cancer?


Thank you, she was a character, and loved by all of us!

Yes, she passed of cancer.
She had it internally and in lumps just under her skin. (Sorry for not being able to be technical...I was nearly 1k miles away when my parents found out....thus it was hard for me to be able to understand exactly what was going on...as no one wanted to talk about it.)


----------

